# Unable to run SmartSwitch



## sukrsa_2004 (Mar 24, 2010)

Dear All,
I am using Samsung Smart Switch to transfer data between my Laptop and Galaxy S5 mobile. The software was working well until yesterday.
Now when I try to run it, I am getting the message “The ordinal 8452 could not be located in dynamic link library C:\Programme files (x86)\......\SmartSwithcPC.exe”.
I have uninstalled and reinstalled it but the problem persist. 
Please guide me to resolve the problem.
Thanks.


----------



## sukrsa_2004 (Mar 24, 2010)

I forget to attach the screen shot.


----------

